# Shark Eye Instsallation



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm getting ready to install the shark eyes in my skiff. Do ya'll that have installed these use the rubber gasket that comes with them to seal them, silicone only or both?

Thanks


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't use the gasket and filled it up with silicone then screwed and wiped excess silicone


----------

